

Web-Based QR Business Cards Make Networking Feel Human Again - michaelschade
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/qr_card_us.php

======
dougbarrett
This is a pretty cool product. My cousin and I are actually developing a very
similar product, but it provides enhanced information similar to that, along
with different templates for different industries.

Hopefully I'll see your product out there again once our product is released.
There is nothing like some good competition, and I think we found it :)

~~~
michaelschade
Glad to hear–competition is what keeps us all on our toes, so I'll be keeping
an eye out for you guys :)

------
michaelschade
Directly to the service: <http://spearheaddev.com/qrcardus/>

_Disclaimer: I co-founded it_

